# Changing oil and dealer services



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't go more than 6,000 miles on the factory oil or the oil that GM puts in your car at the dealer. 3,000 is way too soon. 5,000-6,000 or 6 months (whichever comes first) is what I'd recommend with that oil. You can follow the oil life monitor if you use a synthetic oil. 

The first 4 services are free regardless of what mileage you bring the car in at, but it's a waste to change oil on this car at 3,000 miles. 

You won't need an alignment unless you've had suspension work or have reason to believe that the alignment is off. 

Your car is equipped with an oil life monitor that will tell you how much percentage you have left.


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok thanks I see I was worried I think I misunderstood what the manual said about changing the oil at 5000km/3000 miles. Also does anyone know what those free services offer? is it just oil? Can I bring my own oil to the dealer and have them put that instead, I was hoping they at least used synthetic blend. If I can bring my own full synthetic I'd feel safer. And last what is the average low minimum I should let the oil sit at? 25%? Again thank you for the help XtremeRevolution!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Xxarmando,

Just private message us your VIN and email address so we can send you more information about what is covered. Look forward to hearing from you!

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bigblue13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey Xxarmando, maybe you will get an answer. I'm still waiting to hear from Chevrolet Customer care about how much oil my Cruze takes on an oil change. The question was asked in Nov. 2013. The manual says one thing but the tech at my dealership is saying something different. Good luck on getting a response.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

xxarmando said:


> Ok thanks I see I was worried I think I misunderstood what the manual said about changing the oil at 5000km/3000 miles.


I believe what you're reading is where it says that if you/your dealer forget to reset the oil life monitor - to bring it in for the next oil change at 5000km/3000 miles. Make sure you check that the monitor has been reset after each oil change to eliminate unnecessary ones. Once the monitor reaches 10%, you should think about making an appointment. You will actually see a message on your display when it gets to a certain %. It will say 'Change oil soon' on your display when starting the vehicle.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My service receipt from today shows 5 quarts for an oil change. It's actually a little less than 5 quarts, though. Depending on the engine and year it's 4.25 to 4.75 quarts. I checked the 2012 and 2014 owners manuals and they match my service receipt. 

As for the services, you can do them at any time. Basically change it every 6 months or 6,000 miles, whichever comes first. The AC Delco semi-synthetic dexos 1 blend is good for 6,000 miles, but not much further.

For alignments, you only need to do this if your car has hit a pot hole, curb, bridge joint (yeah - these break occassionally), etc., won't track straight after you verify the tires are all at the same pressure, you show uneven tire wear, or you replace one or more tires.


----------

